# مواقع شركات الاجهزة الطبية في الاردن



## moath.ababnh (4 مارس 2010)

اذا في مجال عناوين شركات الاجهزة الطبية
سريعا


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (8 مارس 2010)

الســــــــــلام عليكم 
http://dalil.sakhr.com/directory.aspx?category=75626


----------



## moath.ababnh (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا بندر
لكن أنا قصدت انه المكان نفسة مثل
شركة شقير - تلاع العلي


----------



## tali (9 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يااخون ابي اعرف ما الفرق بين الهندسه الطبيه والهندسه الطبيه الحيويه 
والشكر للكل


----------

